# The dream thermostat?



## Herpetology (Oct 16, 2019)

just seen this

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Inkbird...1?pageci=fdb85559-9091-403f-b255-9be24dfae9bf

And thought it was amazing, reading a thread a couple days ago about “ideal thermostats” and the popular choice was one day having a thermostat you could control where ever you are!

Has anyone used one of these yet? I might try one if I get a new animal


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 17, 2019)

Thermostats for some reason have really lagged behind development relative to other consumer electronics. They're around the same price they have been for many years, which is weird since someone could manufacture a good quality unit for around $5 cost price in bulk, and the global market is considerable.

Models like this which look good and fancy are usually low quality and prone to malfunction, but eventually someone is going to manufacture some good ones at a cheap price so we can stop choosing between fancy boutique brands and Chinese made-to-be-garbage gear. Who knows, maybe this model is one of the first good, cheap ones. It would be interesting to hear a first hand review of it. For many years I've dreamed of being able to check the temperatures online.


----------



## -Adam- (Oct 17, 2019)

There's a few things it's missing from being close to a dream thermostat for me. First thing is that it's relay and not dimming.

It's a good start, and interesting how they have both a heating and cooling component - however it looks like it's just an on/off unit, and not a dimming unit. (Possibly one of the reason's it's cheaper?). I can understand on/off being for refrigeration (if you were doing this you definitely wouldn't want that to be dimming - but for heating dimming would be nice).

Also - with anything that is IoT based - make sure you have all your other devices on the network locked down. These cheaper IoT devices, whether they be wifi lightbulbs, etc often are using chipsets that can potentially be hacked and then used to get into the rest of your network. They're made to a price, not to a level of security and often share very common chipsets so if a exploit is found it can be across multiple devices.

Of course, if you have the rest of the devices on your network locked down, or the IoT devices are in a DMZ section, or running via VPN and not using port forwarding, etc then it reduces the risk significantly - it's just a matter of taking reasonable precautions and expecting that it's possible it may be hacked down the track.

I haven't found my dream thermostat. My ideal thermostat would be something similar to the Microclimate Evo Pro, but with longer logs (ie 30 days or more) that are downloadable into CSV files and with the option to be remotely controlled via network. (Just because I'm cautious about IoT doesn't mean I don't think it shouldn't be an option  ).



Sdaji said:


> For many years I've dreamed of being able to check the temperatures online.



You still can.... and without the risk of trusting your animals to a $55 device.

If monitoring alone is worth $55 to have this feature, why not buy the InkBird and use it solely for monitoring.

Let your Microclimate or whatever thermostat you currently use continue to control the heating and have this as a secondary unit for remote monitoring only.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## -Adam- (Nov 9, 2019)

I stand corrected - it has logging abilities. If that stored on the device and will update your phone when you connect then this is quite nice. I may get one in the near future, if for no other reason as a logger to monitor what's been going on.
[doublepost=1573255719,1571285440][/doublepost]Did anyone end up buying one of these, and if so how has it gone so far?

I've ended up ordering one. (Waiting for it to arrive). I have a Microclimate unit that I'm using for an actual controller, but plan on using this for logging and remote observation as a trial.


----------



## andrews99 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi all, anyone bought one of these who can give some feedback on it? 

Or something similar - there are a few other options I'm looking at but not as consumer-friendly.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 21, 2020)

andrews99 said:


> Hi all, anyone bought one of these who can give some feedback on it?
> 
> Or something similar - there are a few other options I'm looking at but not as consumer-friendly.


I've moved solely to microclimate, has the best accuracy in my opinion, for whatever reason my habistats just arent good anymore


----------



## -Adam- (Jun 21, 2020)

andrews99 said:


> Hi all, anyone bought one of these who can give some feedback on it?
> 
> Or something similar - there are a few other options I'm looking at but not as consumer-friendly.



I'm so sorry - I ordered one, but got the wrong unit (like a dingbat) - ended up getting the unit, but without the IoT bit (the bit I was after), so am unable to comment on it.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 22, 2020)

Any one here ever heard much about the ezistat thermostats? Rep one 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 22, 2020)

Herptology said:


> just seen this
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Inkbird...1?pageci=fdb85559-9091-403f-b255-9be24dfae9bf
> 
> ...


Might buy it aye 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 22, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Any one here ever heard much about the ezistat thermostats? Rep one
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Rubbish


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 26, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Rubbish


Crap sorry for late reply, just seen this then.. why are they rubbish? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benno87 (Jun 27, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Crap sorry for late reply, just seen this then.. why are they rubbish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I scored a couple of 2nd hand rep one easy stats dirt cheap and have had them running heat mats on a couple of tubs and they work great. They’ve been running for nearly 2 years


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 29, 2020)

Benno87 said:


> I scored a couple of 2nd hand rep one easy stats dirt cheap and have had them running heat mats on a couple of tubs and they work great. They’ve been running for nearly 2 years


Hey mate sorry for late reply..
Yea i got one and it works fine. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpo (Jun 29, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone has used microclimate OLED? I was about to get a B1 but now I don't know. Can anyone offer advice?


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 29, 2020)

Harpo said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used microclimate OLED? I was about to get a B1 but now I don't know. Can anyone offer advice?


Microclimate is a very trustable brand, I would recommend the EVO-lite over the oled however (never used the oled, but it doesnt seem to offer as much function as a Evolite


----------



## Ajar5 (Jun 29, 2020)

Microclimate B1 are great thermos, been using them for years. Especially good for heat lights. If using heat cords it go the B2


----------



## Harpo (Jul 1, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> Microclimate is a very trustable brand, I would recommend the EVO-lite over the oled however (never used the oled, but it doesnt seem to offer as much function as a Evolite


 
EVO-lite on the way.


----------

